
iPad Air - druidsbane
http://arstechnica.com/apple/2013/10/apple-unveils-redesigned-9-7-ipad-air/
======
ek
I really, really dislike how much hate there is in this thread. I feel like
someone always ends up making similar comments every time there's a new launch
from Apple/Microsoft/Google/whomever, and there is never any change. Do you
guys get psyched about _anything_?

On the one end we have "Oh man, iPad air only has 1GB of RAM and 16GB of
flash, how stupid" and on the other end we have "iPad hasn't cured cancer yet;
would have expected more from Apple under Steve Jobs."

Has it occurred to people to like, take a step back for a moment and think
about how amazing it is that we as a society have advanced to the point where
we can even have something like iPad? The iPad, and devices like it, have done
so much to enrich so many people's lives, and isn't that what we're about in
this community? We're all trying to make people's lives better with computers,
and Apple is as much a part of this mission as any of the people on this site.

Maybe it's easy to get karma by ranting and raving, especially on a site like
this where controversy drives more upvotes than downvotes simply because more
people have upvote-only privileges. But I want us to be better than this; I
don't want this to be the norm for discussion in this community.

~~~
NicoJuicy
The iPad to enrich people's live...

Sorry, but the iPad/tablets are mostly used for browsing, creating photos and
using apps and games.

That's not really "enriching" life as i see it, it's a consumer device, not a
production device... If you really want to make it enriching, make it non-
obtrusive.

And i would feel sorry for those whose life really is enriched with a
electronic device.

~~~
mark_integerdsv
My dad is 79 years of age. He could never adjust to the digital world.

Something as simple as checking a hotmail account was out of his reach.

With his iPad he is able to:

\- keep on touch with my expat brother

\- see pictures of his grand kids on FB and emails

\- catch up woth long lost fire do on FB

\- read magazines without his glasses

...in general: just take part in the modern world as opposed to being an
outsider.

If you pity him then your pity is misplaced because he is massively grateful
to have a tool that enables him to commune with his kids and grand kids and to
commune with us online.

~~~
blisterpeanuts
Ditto. 88-year-old Dad finally got himself an ipad, after decades of wondering
whether to get a PC (I got him an HP laptop a while back that he and my mom
never quite took to).

Now he's an avid user. The tablet is a miracle of innovation. And the Kindle
has enabled my mom to read again, with her macular degeneration.

Tens of millions of ordinary non-techies out there have transformed their
lives by means of these gadgets.

------
jmduke
One of the more interesting aspects of this is that they're keeping the iPad 2
at $399 (compared to the Air's $499). I can't imagine the value proposition
for a new iPad 2 is at all attractive at that price point (I bought mine used
for ~$250 last summer.)

~~~
SurfScore
This is definitely for enterprise and school purchases. We have an educational
app, Kodable, and a huge number of our users are still on iPad 2s. When you
buy in volume, that extra $100 goes a long way, and, for better or worse,
schools and enterprise don't always want cutting edge tech.

~~~
terrellm
My 5 year old really loves playing Kodable. Congrats on creating a educational
game.

~~~
SurfScore
So glad to hear it!!

------
Osiris
Can someone explain to me the obsession with "thinner"? This model is 2mm
thinner and it's touted as taking "years of work". Lighter, I understand. Thin
is a good goal, but 2mm is pretty pointless when you're just going to put a
5-10mm thick cover/case on it anyway.

~~~
hadem
I've wondered this for years as well. I would much rather see improvements in
other areas then constant boasts about "thinnest" XYZ product.

~~~
voltagex_
Exactly. I have a thin Nexus 4, but I have to carry a chunky extra USB battery
because a) no replaceable battery and b) thin built in battery doesn't last
long enough (yes, this is also Android's fault but that's not my point)

------
suresk
I find it slightly odd that Apple goes into a decent amount of technical
detail on the processor in the iPad - calling out the number of registers and
transistors - but still doesn't ever disclose how much RAM is in the thing.
This is especially vexing, as my biggest complaint with my current iPad is
that it doesn't have enough of it.

~~~
dman
Thats also why the Ipad1 now crashes on almost every app now - just has 256
megs of ram.

~~~
ricardo
The iPad 1 still runs a surprising number of modern apps. My son plays newish
games like Angry Birds Star Wars 2 or Asphalt Heat 7 without crashes or
minimal lag. Not bad for a 4 year old device with only 256 Megs of RAM.

I'm not sure what apps you're running, but I haven't had the same experience.
If the app can be downloaded from the store and doesn't prevent you from
opening it on older devices (ex: CSR Classic) it'll run just fine.

~~~
grey-area
The browser on my iPad 1 crashes constantly now (running the newer OS). Are
you running iOS5 or the OS it came with? Do you do much web browsing on it?

~~~
chmike
Me too and this is frustrating. With 64bit processor we would expect bigger
ram since data grow it's size. 1GB seems too small and I fear I'll hit the
memory size wall again too soon. May be the next iPad will have a bigger ram.

------
bsimpson
No TouchID? Surprised they'd introduce a new feature on their premium phone
and not include it on the (currently) premium iPads, especially since the
other 5s hardware (motion coprocessor, 64-bit architecture) has been carried
over.

I would have thought they'd want to build a basic foundation for the future,
e.g. "all devices better than the 5s include 64 bit, motion, and TouchID".
When you vary on a feature (like TouchID), you discourage people from building
cutting-edge experiences that require it.

~~~
IBM
Touch ID sensors are supply constrained and putting it on more things than the
5s wouldn't help.

~~~
onedev
Probably the most logical answer to the question. Sometimes in the midst of
all the speculation we forget about the simplest explanations.

------
phaus
So their new commercial for the iPad focuses on the fact that so many people
use it for productivity, so why can't Apple create a decent, first-party
pressure sensitive stylus, so we don't have to deal with expensive, clunky,
third-party solutions.

~~~
enraged_camel
Steve Jobs said it best: "if you see a stylus, they blew it."

~~~
oftenwrong
Maybe Steve Jobs was wrong.

Ship it without a stylus. Require that all apps be usable with fingers. Make a
sweet pressure-sensitive stylus available for extra precision. Everyone wins.

~~~
elliotanderson
Plenty of third parties already filling that space - I don't think Apple sees
the need to move in that direction.

~~~
phaus
They are doing a piss poor job of filling that space because all they can do
is work within the limitations of the capacitive touch screen and/or the
wireless capabilities of the device. If Apple implemented a proper digitizer,
it would be far better than any third party solution.

------
radicalbyte
Lighter. Faster. More magical.

Sigh.

Disappointing. What happened to doing something revolutionary? Where is the
the text input? Apple are driving by creatives. When can I write my book on my
Apple tablet?

And what's with the 16gb model. As they said, it has been almost 4 years now.
And the 16gb model persists.

~~~
devindotcom
My, how entitled we are! Your priorities may differ from the tens of millions
who have bought these, the most popular tablets in the world. Apple is making
safe, welcome changes to their products, which is something you can do in
times of plenty. Personally, I will be happy to have an iPad that lasts
longer, doesn't take ages to turn a page in a high-rez PDF, and is half a
pound lighter.

What happened to doing something revolutionary? Lord! Do it yourself! Who says
you can't write a book? And why do you have to do it on an iPad? Why not a
Surface or whatnot, if that's your priority? Why not a MacBook Air or
ultrabook? Your complaints infuriate me!

~~~
nawitus
Making small, iterative upgrades to a product is fine, but then you shouldn't
post it on Hacker News like it's something important.

~~~
DanHulton
a) Apple didn't post this, an interested user did. b) It's interesting to
hackers and has plenty of upvotes. c) To a lot of people using this site, it
is something important.

~~~
nawitus
a) Never claimed they did, b1) that's debatable b2) my comment tried to say
that maybe it shouldn't be upvoted c) each to their own

~~~
sbuk
a) No, you merely insinuated it, b1) no, the 210 [at time of writing] make it
a substantiated fact, (b2) who do you think you are to suggest whether or not
some votes for a article. It's how the set works. Don't like the article,
don't click the link it really is that simple, (3) absolutely. It would've
helped if you'd applied tha before posting first.

------
untog
Okay. Looks good.

Recently, Apple seems big on iteration and small on innovation. Miniaturising
an existing product is definitely a _good_ iteration, but when I see Microsoft
experimenting with touch covers and the like, I do wish Apple would try one or
two new things again.

~~~
ultimoo
I think TouchID and the new Mac Pro are quite innovative in their
functionality and design.

~~~
falcolas
The Mac Pro is over a year old now. And touch id has been around in some form
for years. Both are nice, though neither is very revolutionary.

~~~
Cookingboy
Huh? The new Mac Pro isn't even available for sale yet. That revolution design
was only announced at WWDC a few months back. Are you sure you are not
confusing it with the MacbookPro?

~~~
falcolas
Erm, yup. You're right; I was thinking of the Macbook Pro. I think I've put a
mental block on the Mac Pro, but that's due to my use cases for a computer
having no intersections with the Mac Pro's use cases.

That said, calling it revolutionary seems a bit much - the form factor is
certainly new and unique, but none of its components (or its roles) are
distinct from that of the previous Mac Pros. Certainly not on the scale of
differences between the original iPad and its competitors at the time, or the
iPhone, or the iPod.

It could safely be argued as a simple iteration on the PC's form factor.

~~~
gfodor
If your bar is so high that the new Mac Pro's case is not called "innovative"
I don't know what to tell you. It is almost self evidentially a out-of-the-
box, non incremental approach to how to design the case of a desktop machine.
You can decide you don't like it, but it's clearly innovative.

------
6ren
How can the iPad 5 have x2 the graphics power over the iPad 4, when the iPad 5
has the same A7 as the iPhone 5S - rather than an A7X, as they've done
previously.

Have they just stopped using the A7X style name? Have they just x2 the GPU
frequency? (seems implausible, but it's Rogue, which is apparently extremely
efficient, and maybe could handle x2 frequency?).

 _edited above for clarity_

BTW: The anandtech iPhone 5S review ([http://www.anandtech.com/show/7335/the-
iphone-5s-review/7](http://www.anandtech.com/show/7335/the-
iphone-5s-review/7)) noted that the A7's rogue G6430 is more powerful than was
utilized in the iPhone 5S:

    
    
      At 200MHz that would give the A7 twice the peak theoretical performance of the GPU
      in the iPhone 5. And from what I’ve heard, the G6430 is clocked much higher than
      that.
    

If 200MHz is correct, I bet the iPad 5 just doubled the GPU frequency to
400MHz.

~~~
czhiddy
The iPad4 doesn't pack an A7.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apple_A6X](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apple_A6X)

~~~
6ren
True, but I don't follow how that's connected to my comment... maybe I should
explain the background of my comment.

    
    
      The iPhone 5S (A7) has x1 the graphics power as the iPad 4.
      The iPad 5    (A7) has x2 the graphics power of the iPad 4.
    

So... how to get double the graphics power out of the same SoC (A7)? That was
the puzzle (likely ans: x2 frequency)

~~~
tedunangst
You may be incorrectly assuming all A7 SoCs are identical. The Apple TV has an
A5, but it's only single core, unlike it's dual core phone and tablet
brethren. Maybe they just dropped the X moniker.

~~~
6ren
If you have a look at my original comment, I suggested that: "Have they just
stopped using the A7X style name?"

~~~
tedunangst
oh, right. I think that's the answer.

~~~
6ren
You could be right, but have a read of the review I linked above, search for
the text I quoted, and read around that. To me, it's compelling that the
iPhone 5S's GPU is severely underclocked, leaving headroom for reuse in the
iPad 5. And of course higher-clocking is usual in iPads, with their larger
battery.

BONUS: for next year, the G6630 gives 50% performance increase + the expected
node shrink allows a further ~30% overclock. 1.5*1.3 = 1.95 ~ 2.0.

For the following year, they could go for G6630MP2 (the 6 clusters can be
multicored as a whole). Next (three years from now), they could go G6630MP3
plus another node shrink. By that time, there could be 8/10 clusters available
G6830, G6A30 etc, and an entirely new architecture in the works, though
probably not yet available.

------
avenger123
Where is the mac mini update?

This is really what I want to see. An updated mac mini with Haswell would be
really nice.

I hope they just update it even if it didn't make it to the main
announcements.

~~~
rsynnott
They haven't announced a Mac Mini refresh in years. It'll slip out quietly at
some point.

~~~
aroch
The mac mini was refreshed a year ago (in fact, to the day, Oct 23)... Bumped
to IV-B CPU, Bluetooth 4, Thunderbolt1 and dual drive bay

~~~
rsynnott
Sure, but they didn't talk about it. I'd say it'll be similar this time round.

------
vsampath
Apple is going for even higher margins, and it will still sell well since who
doesn't want a lighter iPad?

* SoC: A5X was 165mm^2. A6X was 123mm^2. A7 is only 102mm^2 with a 64-bit memory interface instead of 128-bit. They can do PoP memory too for even smaller PCB area. So much cheaper. * WiFi/LTE: same chips probably used on iPhone 5c, 5s, iPad Air, and iPad mini. Simpler inventory and buy in even higher quantities. * Screen: same screen as all previous retina generations likely. * Battery: much smaller since the GPU is more efficient. More cost savings.

~~~
rsynnott
> * SoC: A5X was 165mm^2. A6X was 123mm^2. A7 is only 102mm^2 with a 64-bit
> memory interface instead of 128-bit.

This was pretty inevitable; the A5X was _absurdly_ large for a mobile SoC, and
they only did it because they had to. Even the A7 is on the hefty side; it's
about the biggest of its process node.

------
alexeisadeski3
Why does Apple depart from the series numbers with the iPad?

New iPad, now iPad Air... seems silly?

~~~
AJ007
If you look at the back of the iPhones, the iPhone 3GS was the last one to
name itself. Recently an Apple store employee wasn't to happy that I kept
saying iPad 4.

I suppose in a world where change is frequent and incremental rather than
dramatic and rare removing the version number is appropriate to minimize
consumer confusion.

What strikes me more about this iPad Air is the price points. $499 16GB wifi
only is a very hard sell to the mass market when a Nexus 7 16GB comes in at
$230. Size matters here, but I can see Apple being in big trouble when
Google's tablet is half the price and has a handful of more advanced features.
I guess that is why Apple hired that Burberry executive last week. They can
sit right next to the Vertu store.

~~~
jfb
The Retina Mini is $399. So, yeah, it's more than the N7, but it's not twice
as much.

~~~
paul_f
Close enough. $230 vs $400

------
javindo
With all due respect, I really hope HN doesn't end up turning into an Apple
fanatic site as was the case on certain tech blogs a few years ago.

Also 2mm thinner warrants the "Air" title? I seriously think Apple are
parodying themselves sometimes...

Disclaimer: I am not any sort of "fanboy", I own an iPad and an android phone
because they seem to be most suitable for me in those areas, I just feel as
though HN is getting a bit caught up in the "hype" of Apple today.

~~~
grinich
They needed to change the name, and have been trying to get away from the
numbering scheme. Remember how they tried to call the iPad 3 the "New iPad"
but it failed to catch on?

~~~
mung
Well, where do you go from there really..

------
phaus
I know that not everyone uses a keyboard case, but I am saddened by the fact
that the new one is too small to support a usable keyboard case.

When I purchased a Clamcase Pro, I started using my iPad for pretty much
everything, from term papers to code. While it was still pretty small, I could
comfortably type about 90wpm on it, which is only about 10-15 less than I
normally type.

For everyone else, this looks like pretty good upgrade.

~~~
lparry
Too small? Logitech makes a keyboard cover for the mini [1], they'll surely do
one for the ipad air

[1] [http://www.logitech.com/en-us/product/ultrathin-keyboard-
min...](http://www.logitech.com/en-us/product/ultrathin-keyboard-mini)

~~~
phaus
Just because they make something, doesn't mean it works well. Only someone
with relatively small hands will be able to type accurately and comfortably on
that thing. It's also not the kind of keyboard case that works well on your
lap.

The Clamcase Pro, on the other hand, did a pretty good job of converting my
iPad into a MacBook Air that runs IOS. I'm curious to see if they'll manage to
come out with a usable solution for the new one. If not, I don't really need
to upgrade my iPad 4 for another year or so anyways.

~~~
robterrell
I use this logitech keyboard every day and absolutely love it. The overall
package is thinner than the Clamcase Pro, too. I basically use this iPad
everywhere not my desk, and can't go back to lugging my laptop around.

------
ashray5
" I can't imagine the value proposition for a new iPad 2 is at all attractive
at that price point.. "

Its interesting how most people here assume that the world at large makes same
choices as themselves. Consider iPhone pricing: Apple has been selling
previous years models for $100 less than the latest version, yet they sold
millions of outdated iPhones even in the US.

Not everyone wants the latest gadget or cares about the greatest tech specs as
long as they can extract the desired utility at the least possible price.
There are laggards in the adoption curve who are more price sensitive than the
early adopters.

I'm a victim of this fallacy myself. I used to wonder who on the earth is
clicking on those ads displayed next to Google search, why don't everyone just
install AdBlock on their browsers? Yet Google raked in billions of dollars as
people clicked on those ads that I considered spam.

------
tocomment
Does anyone know what the airplane game they're showing here is?
[http://images.apple.com/ipad-
air/features/images/performance...](http://images.apple.com/ipad-
air/features/images/performance_hero.jpg)

I'd like to get it.

~~~
shirowski
It's Sky Gamblers: Air Supremacy by Namco. Here's the App Store link:
[https://itunes.apple.com/ca/app/sky-gamblers-air-
supremacy/i...](https://itunes.apple.com/ca/app/sky-gamblers-air-
supremacy/id505730036?mt=8)

------
4ad
> Sadly, one thing it doesn't appear to have—at least, not yet—is a gold
> casing.

Can't tell if sarcasm or not.

~~~
rje
Given that the gold 5s was incredibly popular at launch, would it really be
surprising that someone wants an ipad with the same option?

~~~
mikeash
And given that it was widely made fun of, would it really be surprising that
he was joking?

------
druidsbane
1lb! finally a reasonable weight for the full size iPad, I was worried they'd
lower it back to the same weight as the iPad 2 rather than make a dramatic
change like this.

------
Touche
Article has little info, is this just a rebranding of the "big iPad" line?

~~~
epmatsw
Yep, lighter faster version. Realistically, they probably realized that people
want to be able to tell what version it is from the name. The previous two
iterations were just the "new iPad".

------
vinkelhake
Looks nice. I'll be ordering one (my daughter accidentally destroyed our old
iPad2).

The only thing that bugs me is that they're still able to charge crazy money
for more internal storage. $100 for going from 16 to 32GB, seriously?

------
mjmsmith
From Apple's tech specs, the only differences I can see between the Retina
Mini and the Air is the weight and size of the screen (the resolution is the
same). So the extra $100 is for bigger heavier pixels?

~~~
monkey_slap
Basically, yes. I personally will be buying the Air because I like my older
iPad's size vs my iPhone. The mini is a great product, but it's just a little
too small for me to fit the bedroom/travel entertainment category that I'm
looking for. Plus, playing board and light-3d games on the 10" screen is
really a joy.

------
ChuckMcM
Interesting, not sure if its enough to make be upgrade but still. Weirdly when
the 'ipad air' moniker leaked I figured they were going to a do an iOS version
of the Macbook Air to capture the 'appliance laptop' market that the
Chromebook and Surface 2 are gunning for.

The graphics and cpu boosts are nice (and nice that they are accompanied by a
run time boost) but what about the camera? What about the sensors? Looking
forward to the full appraisal post event.

~~~
PilateDeGuerre
The 'appliance laptop' market is too similar to the failed netbook market for
Apple to approach or care about, I think. If Apple were to come out with an
new or hybrid category I don't think it would resemble an 'appliance laptop'.

Afterall, the MacBook Air wasn't a competitor to the netbooks - it was a
competitor to the ultrabooks being touted by Intel et al. The iPad was the
sleeper competitor to the netbook and killed that market (with help from
Windows and Intel desperate to not have the PC platform not go that far down
market).

If Apple comes out with something to address the 'appliance laptop' market I
expect it to be an official Apple design and manufactured keyboard for the
iPad line* and not an entirely new product.

I've not seen it mentioned anywhere yet, but the "iPad Air" and "iPad Mini"
monikers leave room for the simply "iPad" moniker to eventually refer to
something entirely re-imagined or ultra-premium. At the least it leaves room
for a larger "iPad".

* What is the state of the art in usability in the 3rd party iPad keyboard market these days?

~~~
jfb
"Afterall, the MacBook Air wasn't a competitor to the netbooks - it was a
competitor to the ultrabooks being touted by Intel et al."

This is backwards: the original MBA was introduced in 2008, and Intel only
introduced the "Ultrabook" branding several years later. The MBA was largely
panned as a far-too-expensive Apple attempt to cover their flank from the
inexorable advance of the netbook. It was only when the iPad and competitive
Android tablets put paid to netbooks that Intel came around to the design.

~~~
PilateDeGuerre
Ah, thank you for the correction.

------
tenpoundhammer
Revolution and innovation don't happy everyday, that's what makes them special
and amazing. Expecting one company to be revolutionary and innovative once a
year is expecting too much, once every ten years is probably expecting too
much. Good incremental steps is not only expected, it's probably all that's
possible.

Most people go through their entire life without thinking up something
innovative, much less making it.

~~~
hbharadwaj
True. Nonetheless, I find myself a bit disappointed. At this point, the only
thing iPad has is a first mover's advantage aka the App Store. There are very
compelling alternatives available in both 7 inch and 10 inch range with
interesting experimentation - Surface Blades for example. Nexus 7, Lumia 2520,
Surface can match the build quality.

~~~
gibwell
Interesting experimentation doesn't mean a more useful product, and those
devices do not match the build quality.

Whereas a 30% weight reduction and 100% performance improvement makes the iPad
air far more useable _in every situation_

------
marcusestes
Interesting that it's also getting the new M7 motion co-processor. It's good
to see the market for always-on motion sensor computing increasing.

~~~
monkey_slap
I really need to get more creative with my personal apps now that someone can
be carrying an iPhone 5S and iPad Air, both that can be iBeacons and
accurately track motion. Ugh, there has to be something there!

------
lukifer
The performance and weight are exciting, but does anyone else prefer the old
thick bezel? I always loved that about the original iPad design, that there
was seldom any concern about accidental touches and where to put your
thumb(s).

~~~
yaeger
Still as thick on top and bottom. It's just the sides that are thinner. I
guess it depends how you hold it most of the time. Personally, I mostly hold
it in landscape view, so I will have the thick bezel most of the time. There
are just a few apps that make use of the portrait view and of course there are
the eBooks I read, but that doesn't happen to often.

------
auctiontheory
Is there really enough here to persuade a current iPad owner to upgrade? Not
for me. Apple's really going to have to push developers to crank out resource-
intensive apps.

~~~
madeofpalk
> Apple's really going to have to push developers to crank out resource-
> intensive apps.

Why? I would say Apple is more interested in having developers crank out
_great_ apps, rather than resource intensive. It just so happens these are
usually more resource intensive.

~~~
auctiontheory
I disagree that great apps need to be resource intensive. To borrow from
another industry, "12 Angry Men" is still a great movie despite a complete
lack of whiz bang special effects. A great app is about the story, not the
photo-realism.

At least for the upgrade market (of existing iPad owners), Apple does not
benefit (much) from great apps that run fine on an iPad 1 or iPad 2.

------
avenger123
I don't know how Apple does it. I want one of these.

------
yeukhon
> Apple says is 8 times faster and has 72 times better graphics performance
> than the old processor.

I am always amused by this.

~~~
robflynn
That was with respect to the original iPad compared to the iPad Air _.

_ I may have misheard. I had the video minimized while working on other
things.

~~~
corin_
[http://www.apple.com/ipad-air/](http://www.apple.com/ipad-air/) says 2x for
both CPU and GPU.

------
xdd
I really hope Apple can make these products: iMac Air, iPad Pro & Macbook air
Retina.

Sent from iphone air pro.

------
gkhnarik
Apple keeps disappointing me

------
pearjuice
At this point they are not even trying anymore. They put up the same tactic as
with the iPhone 5C (marginally cheaper, definitely worse device than the top
line just to make the step to the high-end device seem more reasonable and
will be taken faster whilst getting rid of their old iPad supply), made
everything a bit thinner, did some software updates and upgraded the hardware
components.

So, enjoy your time waiting for the NEW IPAD AIR 2014, TWICE AS LIGHT, NOW
WITH FINGER PRINT SCANNER. RETINA MACBOOK AIR 2014. You can say anything you
want, but this is nothing new. Gimmicks, I tell you. Which is absolutely fine
if it weren't for Apple to market this stuff as revolutionary, insane new
concepts beating the competition at every point. They are basically scamming
customers and they don't even care as long as they get an Apple logo with it.

To those Apple zealots down voting me: do you really need to suppress
criticism this bad? Maybe it is because you are in denial or something? Feel
bad, because it hurts to know you are being scammed?

~~~
jreed91
Why is this comment at the top? I don't know what else people want. You can't
rewrite the script every year, iteration after iteration apple has improved
this device and it only gets better. There is nothing wrong with that.

~~~
pearjuice
>Why is this comment at the top?

People tend to upvote valuable and truthful comments around here, so it seems.

~~~
gibwell
That's why that comment has now sunk to the bottom.

